

Show HN: Throwing my hat into the opportunistic tshirt-making ring - lurchpop
http://tpocalypse.com

======
lurchpop
After seeing the "Snowpocalypse" guy and the "Osama's Dead" guy make a
killing, I thought I'd give it a shot. Theme is the May 21, 2011
rapture/apocalypse.

~~~
ra
What's the rapture/apocalypse?

